# George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar -- John W. Keddie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a new biography of George Smeaton. _George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar_ (2007) by John W. Keddie is available at Reformation Heritage Books and Evangelical Press. For more on Smeaton, see here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There is a new biography of George Smeaton. _George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar_ (2007) by John W. Keddie is available at Reformation Heritage Books and Evangelical Press. For more on Smeaton, see here.



I have a copy signed by the author.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new biography of George Smeaton. _George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar_ (2007) by John W. Keddie is available at Reformation Heritage Books and Evangelical Press. For more on Smeaton, see here.
> ...



 I have his book on psalmody which is quite good (not autographed). His brother, Gordon, preached at my old RPCNA church once.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 8, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



I have that one as well; I didn't realise that Gordon was his brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is the RHB link.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 28, 2007)

My copy arrived today. I've scanned it and the chapter on worship innovations, though brief, was particularly interesting. Look great!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 13, 2008)

Finished reading this. Highly recommended.


----------

